# Magic Pink at Cincinnat



## orchid527 (Mar 3, 2015)

I put in a display for our society at the Cincinnati show on Friday with a bunch of my plants, but someone else picked it up on Sunday. I was unable to get the plants until today and much to my surprise, I found an award form with an HCC of 78 points in one of the boxes. I apologize for the photo, but it is nearly dark in the greenhouse. I'll try to get a better one tomorrow in the light. Spread = 13.8 cm, Dorsal = 6.8 cm and is very flat.

Mike


----------



## Justin (Mar 3, 2015)

congrats! the columbus show is in april if you want to bring more awardable plants here ...


----------



## NYEric (Mar 3, 2015)

Congrats.


----------



## eaborne (Mar 4, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 4, 2015)

That's very lovely. Congrats!


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 5, 2015)

well done


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 5, 2015)

Congrats! You can contact the head judge of the show and ask if they can send you one of the AOS award images


----------



## MaryPientka (Mar 5, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 6, 2015)

What a nice surprise....congrat's on a great flower.


----------



## orcoholic (Mar 7, 2015)

Lookin good. Don't see too many Maudiae getting awards these days. Congrats.


----------

